# Free Dungeon Tiles!



## gamerprinter (Aug 8, 2008)

This month's challenge at Cartographers' Guild is to create a set of Dungeon Tiles up to 8x10 both with and without grids for printing or use in a VT application.

There are 4 other participants so far - so you've got choices.

I've created 20 dungeon tile designs - the non-gridded ones are peppered throughout my challenge thread, and the gridded ones is available as a downloadable PDF file.

I am currently working on 50 map objects to be included with this - walls to close off doors, doorways to cut into existing walls, hallway portcullis, pits, traps, debris, bodies, critters (not monsters), tables, benches, chests, crates, barrels, etc.

Link below to my challenge thread at CG site:

http://forum.cartographersguild.com/showthread.php?t=2651

I may even offer a printed to cardstock version of the gridded maps after the challenge is over - cost will be for printing only, no art fees, even though it is my art!

GP


----------

